# A testa alta



## Fabrizioderoma

hola chicos

los espanoles como traducen esta palabra?

"A testa alta"

ejemplo:  "Il Barcellona esce a testa alta dalla champions"

otro ejemplo: " Avanti col cuore a testa alta"


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao!

Prima , tu devi farci una proposta di traduzione. Sono le regole del forum


----------



## Fabrizioderoma

El Barcelona sale con cabeza alta de la champions
(anche se sicuramente questa affermazione al 99,9 per cento è errata)


----------



## Neuromante

Direi sbagliata al 5%.
El Barcelona sale con la cabeza bien alta de la champions


----------



## Klatt

Ciao, io direi pure
"El Barcelona sale *airoso *de la Champions". Non c'è la "cabeza" ma credo che sarebbe un'espressione utilizzata dai giornali sportivi e che significa (quasi) la stessa cosa.


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao,

¡Hombre!  Sólo decir que salió airoso, queda muy pobre, pareces  un periodista "merengue"

Dopo controllare un po' il dizionario, creo che sarebbe meglio dire:* El Barcelona salió de la Champions con el orgullo intacto*.

Las soluciones dadas anteriormente también son validas. No hay peligro de falso amigo.* El Barcelona salió con la cabeza alta (o muy alta) de la Champions*
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-modi-di-dire/T/testa.shtml#1

a testa alta 
• Fig.: serenamente, senza vergogna, con  la coscienza tranquilla. Anche con fierezza. In particolare, con la  sicurezza data dalla propria onestà o dal sapersi pienamente conformi  alla moralità comune. fierezza*  [fie-réz-za]* *s.f.* Consapevolezza del proprio valore, della propria dignità SIN *orgoglio*: _non perse mai la sua f._; qualità di chi o di ciò che suscita rispetto: _f. dello sguardo_


----------



## Geviert

Klatt said:


> Ciao, io direi pure
> "El Barcelona sale *airoso *de la Champions". Non c'è la "cabeza" ma credo che sarebbe un'espressione utilizzata dai giornali sportivi e che significa (quasi) la stessa cosa.




Ni cabezas muy altas ni orgullos, caballeros. Jalados


----------



## Elxenc

Geviert said:


> Ni cabezas muy altas ni orgullos, caballeros. Jalados



Meregón!   (No soy futbolero....)


----------



## Neuromante

"Salir airoso" significa que se esperaba que no lo lograra y al final si lo ha hecho. Por ejemplo: Presentarte a un examen oral del que no tiene ni idea y con la sola labia sortear al tribunal y lograr que te apruebe: Eso sería salir airoso.Creo que en la frase sobre el Barcelona lo que se está diciendo es que, a pesar de haber sido eliminado, puede sentirse orgulloso de como jugó el partido. Si lo eliminan no puede salir airoso.


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, si es cuestión de orgullo en este caso, entonces se dirá en español estándar: "con la frente levantada" o "con la frente (muy) alta" y no literal: "con la cabeza". Dejemos la cabeza en su sitio. 

Elxenc: yo tampoco, pero Alemania gana esta vez la copa ;-)


----------



## Neuromante

Con la frente alta o con la cabeza alta. Se dice de las dos formas indistintamente, la única diferencia está en el estilo de cada uno.


----------



## Geviert

Con la "cabeza alta" debe ser estilo coloquial seguramente.


----------



## Klatt

Fabrizioderoma said:


> hola chicos
> 
> los espanoles como traducen esta palabra?
> 
> "A testa alta"
> 
> ejemplo: "Il Barcellona esce a testa alta dalla champions"
> 
> otro ejemplo: " Avanti col cuore a testa alta"



Hola y gracias por los comentarios. Quisiera agregar que en el segundo ejempio de Fabrizioderoma, las expresiones con "cabezas" quedarían un poco fuera de lugar (al menos a mí me lo parecería). "Adelante con el corazón y la frente bien alta /levantada" quedaría bastante bien, pero no diría lo mismo si allí pusiera "cabeza". A lo mejor allí también es cuestión del estilo de cada cual, como dice Neuromante.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Con la "cabeza alta" debe ser estilo coloquial seguramente.


Pues no. Entre otras cosas porque, como ya sabías antes de escribir: No existe el "estilo coloquial", al menos no con el sentido que le has dado en tu post.


----------

